# how long can a baby royal python go before feeding



## lady medusa (Jun 7, 2009)

hi, i've got a baby royal python, she about 4 weeks old, (give or take a day or 2) she hasn't had her first feed yet, she isn't showing any interest in food either, i've cone the basics like heating the food, cuting the food, offering different sizes (fuzzy, rat pup, small mouse).
Im not too worried at the moment, i just wanted to know when i should be getting worried?
shes looking good, active & alert, so if anyone has any advice & or tips i'd love to hear it, i really want to know when i should start getting concerned.
cheers.
kim


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

try live or scent one with bedding from mice or hampster or something from your local petshop? (I'm sure if you ask nicely they'll give you some used)

Not sure when you should be worried, but me being me I'd be worried after missing _ONE_ feeding:bash:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Where did you get it from? People really shouldn't be selling them until they have had at least 3 feeds. There have been loads this year where people have sold them at a few weeks old!

Try posting this question in the snake section, you will get more of a response in there. It could be that somebody will have to help you with it as baby royals are pretty hard to get feeding sometimes.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

I would personally doubt the care any breeder offered to his/her animals if they sell a baby at 4 weeks old having never taken a feed. If it were me I would be straight back onto them and if you don't wish for a complete refund, at the minimum ask that they take your royal back under their care and return her to you once she has had 3 or so feeds.

The sticky in the snake section offers lots of good advice on getting snakes to feed. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/29768-feeding-tips.html

I would personally try popping your royal and fuzzy in a small tub with a couple of air holes, and then in turn putting this tub in the centre of your viv. Ive found smal snakes will often eat like this, as it kind of leaves them with no other distractions apart from the mouse!

As I said, this is worth a try if you wish, but I would persue the matter with the breeder/shop first myself.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

